# gdb core dump



## mirnshi (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi,

I want to use gdb to debug the background program. But it failed with core dumped when I try to attach the process.


```
bsd8# gdb vpcs 24714
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "amd64-marcel-freebsd"...
Attaching to program: /svn/vpcs/trunk/src/vpcs, process 24714
[New LWP 100172]
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2013)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

